# Continuous Lighting Power Supply



## hayden (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm wanting to bring my studio lighting outdoors. Obviously, there won't always be a wall outlet for me to plug my continuous tungsten into.

What are some of the best bang-for-buck power supplies out there that aren't too costly? I've seen some on B&H for $1000. I'm looking for CHEAPER!


----------



## Garbz (Nov 29, 2006)

Approaching this from an engineering perspective instead of a photography perspective (i have no idea on these products). If the lights don't draw too much power you could potentially just get a simple power inverter for a car battery. They would be MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.nextag.com/coleman-proforce-generator/search-html


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 29, 2006)

This is a sitauation best handled by the use of small strobe lights.  They are reasonably portable and the power is from simple batteries.

Barring that give some thought to changing your bulbs to auto headlight bulbs.  I have no idea what the drain might be but it would be interesting to find out.  A simple car battery would be your power source and it of course is rechargable for years.  

Either of those would be relatively inexpensive.  If I had the ambition i would experiment with auto headlights as a studio light set now that I think of it.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 29, 2006)

Two major choices:

Tronix Explorer (1st model) http://www.innovatronix.com/cgi-bin/productcatalog/index.asp

Vagabond by Alienbees http://www.alienbees.com/battery.html

The major difference between the two...about $100. But...I opted for the Vagabond based exclusively on the outstanding customer service provided by AlienBees.


----------



## hayden (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow thanks for the responses! 
I'll check with my local hardware store too, to see if they can suggest anything.


----------

